# Mark Kerr on HBO Special



## Kenpo Wolf (Jan 13, 2003)

Hello people. If anyone has HBO, there was a special on Mark Kerr, a NHB fighter, tonight and it will be repeated tomorrow night at 11:00 pm pacific time. I thought it was a pretty good show even though I don't follow the events


----------



## J-kid (Jan 13, 2003)

Mark werr


----------



## ace (Jan 14, 2003)

Down but not out


----------



## Jas (Feb 6, 2003)

That was a great show on Kerr, I think if he got that girl of his out of his mind he would do alot better


----------

